# can puppies/dogs eat potatoes



## munchies (Jul 4, 2008)

hi,
please could anyone tell me if puppies/dogs can eat potatoes ??? we were told to give our puppies who are teething a frozen potato waffle to chew?? but i am not sure if they can have them ??? also what about sweet potatoes ???
many thanks


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

A frozen raw meaty bone would be more biologically appropriate.


----------



## munchies (Jul 4, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> A frozen raw meaty bone would be more biologically appropriate.


hi, that would be, but we dont feed our animals on raw meat or give them bones..........


----------



## KateTracz (Mar 4, 2009)

Bones are fantastic for all dogs. They keep their teeth strong are full of nutriants and are ideal or teething.

Dogs put pretty much anything in their mouths - mine used to eat coal and all sorts including raw potato out of the vegetable patch - doesnt mean it's good for them though just wont do them much harm.

Bones are best though, sometimes you have to think of the animal, what about a puppy chew stick? Far better than a waffle.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Dogs can be fed a vegetarian diet and live very happily, but I do know that potatoes can be problem for some dogs to digest.

In nature it would be a bone, obviously, but there are other things that can be given to dogs to chew on.

30 years ago I sold an Afghan puppy to a young man who asked about a vegetarian diet and I told him that as a puppy he would need to be fed meat because Afghans need high protein as they have a lot of growing to do, but to do some serious research on the subject, because they could be fed a vegetarian diet. I advised him to buy a book called "The Complete Herbal Book of the Dog" by Juliette de Bairacli Levy and gave him the facts that I'd gleaned about it myself from reading articles in Dog magazines. He brought the dog back to visit me when it was about a year and a half and it was an extremely healthy dog - instead of bones he was given oranges to chew.

Nowadays with the internet, research is a whole lot easier!


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

i would say no


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

if you don't want to give them bones and not sure about frozen potatoes, why not just stick a chew toy in the freezer.


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

cold carrots go down well. my boy goes mad for them. always has done : victory:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Nebbz said:


> cold carrots go down well. my boy goes mad for them. always has done : victory:


My dogs love raw carrots and they can be frozen too


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> My dogs love raw carrots and they can be frozen too


yep plus there cheeper than the average toys  and dungbel things, they are indistructable rolo still has his and hes nearly 3 now :lol2: 

woudlnt recommond potatoes though, they chew them up and dont eat them so pointless on a health way (some dogs will eat them though)


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> My dogs love raw carrots and they can be frozen too


one of my dogs gets sick when he eats carrots


----------



## andy159 (Apr 15, 2008)

yep carrots my staffie loves them but she dont like spud no matter how hard a try and my mum tells me off he he but she loves munching on carrotts though


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

Potatoes irritate the joints. Can't see a problem with carrots though. Personally I would give the pup a bone.


----------



## kellysmith1976 (Jun 10, 2008)

Whenever i peel potatoes one of my dogs always sneaks up and pinches a piece of peeling.. Also if i drop a piece of spud she is there like lightening to get it.. is this doing her damage ? ?


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

Wouldn't think a little bit would do much harm. I think it when actually fed like a mixer or on a regular basis.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Not if it isn't upsetting her system. Like I said some dogs can eat them, some dogs get upset tummies.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

munchies said:


> hi, that would be, but we dont feed our animals on raw meat or give them bones..........


Is there a particular reason why not? 

Given that it's part of their natural diet (or at least certainly part of the diet of their wild ancestors, which they aren't that far removed from) raw meat and raw bones are pretty good for them.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

munchies said:


> hi, that would be, but we dont feed our animals on raw meat or give them bones..........


 How very peculiar. You won't feed them what they are designed to eat, but are fully prepared to give them rubbish like potato waffles and stuff like sweet potato. Why get a carnivorous animal if you want to feed it on a diet suitable for a herbivore?


----------



## munchies (Jul 4, 2008)

wow!!! I ask a simple question!!!!:gasp:

Just because I "Choose" not to feed my animals RAW meat and bones[never have and never will] everyone assumes I feed my animals rubbish.....They have hills science plan chicken/lamb/turkey and butchers tinned meat!!! 

I have never given them potatoes sweet or other wise..I was asking a question because I was talking to a man at the vets and he said his puppy had the waffles when it was teething........I give them frozen carrots and frozen chew toys at the moment.....was just looking for something different

Oh! and my puppies are perfectly happy and healthy[they pass their vet checkups with flying colours everytime!!!!!].......


----------



## nighthunte29 (Dec 28, 2008)

if you feed it meat then why not bones?
bones are completely natural, and much better than potato's, carrots etc


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

munchies said:


> wow!!! I ask a simple question!!!!:gasp:......


My sympathies! Simple advice and straightforward answers to questions tend to be hard to come by sometimes on here!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

munchies said:


> wow!!! I ask a simple question!!!!:gasp:
> 
> Just because I "Choose" not to feed my animals RAW meat and bones[never have and never will] everyone assumes I feed my animals rubbish.....They have hills science plan chicken/lamb/turkey and butchers tinned meat!!!
> 
> ...


 So you feed your dogs on grain, chemicals, additives, eyeballs, gums,slurry soya,sinew and fat? That sounds like rubbish to me. That's what goes into your so called 'premium' kibble and tinned food (which is incidentally 60% water).
I was curious as to your reason for being dead set against feeding a more natural additive free diet which would also be a lot cheaper than the expensive grain based diet you are feeding at present.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

One of my friends feeds a totally vegetarian diet as she wont have meat products in her house. The dogs are in excellent condition and even her past ones lived to grand old ages. None have ever needed a dental either. Each to their own I say:2thumb:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> One of my friends feeds a totally vegetarian diet as she wont have meat products in her house. The dogs are in excellent condition and even her past ones lived to grand old ages. None have ever needed a dental either. Each to their own I say:2thumb:


 I say each to their own in theory but not when it involves forcing a pet to eat a diet contrary to what it has evolved to eat.
If people want to have faddy diets, that's entirely up to them, but to force that on to their pet is uncceptable. I would refuse to sell a puppy to someone who insisted on making it eat a vegetarian diet. Canids are not herbivores.


----------

